# Home Kitchen Bill for Virginia



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

TalonRedding said:


> Found this, but I don't know if it applies to Beekeepers though. Virginia Beekeepers/sideliners may be interested in researching this more thoroughly.
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...spectors-out-home-kitchens/?intcmp=latestnews


Thanks for thinking of us. Does not apply to honey. The State already came up with their new rules a few years ago- mostly good in that if you are dealing with under 250 gallons you don't need any inspection, but then they added a label requirements regarding that you state processed in a non licensed facility - few I know use this label.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

winevines said:


> they added a label requirements regarding that you state processed in a non licensed facility - few I know use this label.



...and a label about children under 1 year of age.

I'm puzzled why so many seem to ignore the new labeling requirements. Seems to me that they are willing to jeopardize conditions for everyone else just to position themselves better within the market.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

A label never kept anyone from getting sick. It is just paper and glue. Inspected kitchen laws never helped anyone not get sick from honey because the only way you get sick from eating honey is to eat way too much. Honey from your local beekeeper is not and never has been a problem. They are just trying to promote a new mythology like the botulism and babies crap. My uninspected honey is wholesome and clean! Of course the midlevel sideliners with a capital investment in their inspected honey packing facility really like the barrier to entry to keep small timers out and the farmers market to themselves.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

OK Vance, thanks for that enlightening perspective - educational for sure. I particularly liked the conspiracy theory twist at the end - nice touch.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

No conspiracy just territoriality. Must have struck a nerve eh?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Perhaps this may explain who's nerves have been struck.


----------

